# Ф. Анжелис "Концертный этюд"



## kamikadze_zl (13 Янв 2015)

Дорогие друзья, помогите с поиском нот Ф. Анжелис "Концертный этюд". Буду очень благодарен.
Заранее спасибо. Вот mail : [email protected]


----------



## frank (7 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны ноты Анжелиса Концертный этюд. Буду очень признателен.


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Сен 2015)

frank  писал:Здравствуйте! Очень нужны ноты Анжелиса Концертный этюд. Буду очень признателен.frank  - поздравляю  Вас с сегодняшней регистрацией на форуме.проблем нет,Самый эффектив.поиск  -  это научиться пользоваться встроенным на форуме поисковиком.На панели в верху справа имееться еще кнопка(ФОРУМ),кликнув по ней,Вы сможете перейти последовательно во все имеющиеся разделы и темы форума.Под  аватаром любого пользователя,кликнув по надписи(Личные данные),появиться надпись (Все сообщения),кликнув по надписи у Вас появиться доступ ко всем сообщениям пользователя которого Вы определили для просмотра и там -же Вы сможете скачивать выложенные произведения.Концерт.этюд  Ф.Анжелиса выкладывался на форуме уже не однократно пользователями:Вадим Карнитским(4.04.2014),Ксенией(29.11.2014),Евгением VEV(25.07.2015),наилучшее качество нот  Kонц.этюда, выложены В.Карнитским.По подсказанным мною датам легко найдете желаемое произведение.На панели нашего форума в верху по середине. еще имееться кнопка(Нотный архив) в алфавит.порядке.Выкладывать еще раз  Конц. этюд  здесь мне,как-бы  не с руки плодить двойники - повторы. Вам надо изучать форум и учиться пользоваться однозначно,хотелось ,чтобы моя  краткая подсказка была воспринята с пользой дела Вами и другими пользователями -  новичками.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## paul123456789 (5 Фев 2017)

Ноты тут http://www.goldaccordion.com/uploads/oldforum/files/1327970273_vospominanie.pdf


----------

